# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Tina Hobley

## xCharliex

I absolutely love Tina, i think shes so stunning, best looking woman on British TV so i thought id share her with you all lol

----------


## xCharliex



----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

these pics are cool she is so pretty

----------


## kirsty_g

great pictures

----------


## samantha nixon

tina's really pritty

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yep she's pretty  :Smile:

----------


## xCharliex

Shes the best lookin woman on British TV I.M.O shes the only person who can actaully apply fake tan without it looking well fake! Shes gorgeous  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yes she is very pretty.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah she is really pretty.

----------


## xCharliex

Shes a brilliant actress to  :Smile:

----------


## Jade

She is very pretty, not sure about that green outfit though

----------


## xCharliex

What green outfit? Oh lol yeah guess its a bit 'in ya face' lol i still think she can pull any outfit off though

----------


## Jade

Yea I dont think anyone else would be able too, even so... but I bet she would look good in a black bag!

----------


## Treacle

I think she's pretty  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for those

----------

